# C Umlaute



## Rarek (5. Juni 2015)

ich will in einem Consolen basierenden C Progamm Umlaute anzeigen lassen, statt mit ae usw. zu arbeiten
gibt es da irgentwelche Hex/Dez Codes die jene Umlaute aus der ASCII Tabelle anzeigen lassen? 
(einfach nur, damit der Anwender etwas hat, was etwas schöner aussieht  )


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2015)

Die Codes sollten die aus der ACII-Tabelle sein. Wie man das aber genau in C macht müsstest  du vielleicht einfach mal googlen.

https://www.c-plusplus.net/forum/39326-full


----------



## xActionx (5. Juni 2015)

Warum keine UTF-8 Codierung?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2015)

Die Konsole in der das Program genutzt wird gibt die Codierung vor.  Wenn die Ansi will dann muss man Ansi liefern damit es passend aussieht.


----------



## Rarek (5. Juni 2015)

es ist die Windows Console und ich weiß nicht welche Zeichen die verwendet, aber ich vermute einfach, dass es ansi sein könnte


----------



## xActionx (5. Juni 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> es ist die Windows Console und ich weiß nicht welche Zeichen die verwendet, aber ich vermute einfach, dass es ansi sein könnte



Die kann soweit ich weiß auch UTF-8... Könnte mich aber auch täuschen. Bin da nur mit der Linux-Version vertraut und die hat UTF-8 drauf.

Oder du versuchst es in der iostream... Da sind die Codes für ä, ö und ü enthalten. So mache ich das in C++ immer KP ob das in C auch funktioniert. 

ä --> \204
ö --> \224
ü --> \201

also dann so:


```
...
cout<<"\204pfel\n";
...
```

Edit:

Das habe ich in nem Forum gefunden... Lässt sich vllt für C anpassen:

```
#include<iostream>
    using namespace std;
 
    namespace Umlaut
    {
        const unsigned char AE = static_cast<unsigned char>(142);
        const unsigned char ae = static_cast<unsigned char>(132);
        const unsigned char OE = static_cast<unsigned char>(153);
        const unsigned char oe = static_cast<unsigned char>(148);
        const unsigned char UE = static_cast<unsigned char>(154);
        const unsigned char ue = static_cast<unsigned char>(129);
        const unsigned char ss = static_cast<unsigned char>(225);
    }
 
    int main()
    {
        cout<<"Hall"<<Umlaut::oe<<"chen!\n";
        cout<<"Heute ist es echt hei"<<Umlaut::ss<<"\n";
....
          }
```

MFG


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2015)

Stream gibt es nur in C++.


----------



## xActionx (6. Juni 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Stream gibt es nur in C++.



Hmmm das dachte ich mir schon :/ 

Naja nen Versuch war's wert....


----------

